# Introducing Stephanie Reeder Photography <3



## SReeder (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

My name is Stephanie Reeder and I am a lifestyle and wedding photographer from Virginia. I also do a lot of work out of Western Kentucky and Washington as well. My passion for photography is to capture the moments in other lives that will in return live on forever. I love love love what I do and would never change it for the world! I would be so excited if you all stopped by to say hello and show some love! Can't wait to get to know everyone here 

Stephanie <3

http://www.facebook.com/stephaniereederphotography

http://www.stephaniereeder.com/blog

http://www.stephaniereeder.com


----------

